#ubuntu-ro 2011-02-14
<ubuntu-visitor9> sal cracknel
<ubuntu-visitor9> cracknet ar suna mai bine
<Cracknel> ubuntu-visitor9: neah, n-are treaba cu "crack" in sensul ala...
<ubuntu-visitor9> aha
<ubuntu-visitor9> k
#ubuntu-ro 2011-02-15
<Cracknel> stas: a dat-o in balarii serverul
<Cracknel> 16 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 15006ms
<ag24sas> wb citro
<ag24sas> scuze
#ubuntu-ro 2011-02-17
<fdd> http://spaceweather.com/swpod2011/17feb11/oval_halo4.JPG -- badass elliptical halo, lahti, finland.
#ubuntu-ro 2011-02-18
<BGS> Am deschis site-ul linuxquestions.info pentru cei curiosi ii invit sa intre si poate sa si revina! Acest site este deschis de curand de aceea nu prea sunt articole dar acest lucru se va schimba momentan lucreaza la site 2 oameni eu si cu inca un baiat! Sper sa va placa si chiar sa reveniti!
<BGS> am uitat sa precizez Q&A este in constructie :)
<johane> BGS, Vad in pe loc de cinste ubuntu
<johane> Numai linux 
<johane> De bsd nu pomeniti nimic ?:D
<BGS> esti a 2-a persoana care ma intreaba
<BGS> da voi cauta
<BGS> informatii si 
<BGS> nu azi dar maine
<BGS> sigur va fi si continut Free BSD
<johane> BGS, Am spus BSD nu FreeBSD
<BGS> si BSD :)
<BGS> de asemenea daca ai
<johane> Nu conteaza ca e Open sau nu stiu ce aroma de bsd
<BGS> continut poti sa mil dai si il voi posta
<BGS> nu conteaza in ce limba preferabil engleza :)
<johane> BGS, Cu limba engleza ma descurc si eu foarte bine
<BGS> da oricum continutul la mine pe site va fi strict romanesc :)
<BGS> sunt alte site-uri cu content in engleza
<BGS> mult mai bune decat a meu 
<johane> Important e ca informatiile sa fie relativ "rare", adica sa nu fie gasite pe orice site
<johane> :)
<BGS> :-?
 * Chriisti Hello ppl
<Habibi1> buna dimineatza
<Habibi1> este cineva sa ma ajute si pe mine cu o problema 
<Habibi1> am si eu o problema cu pidgin nu pot sa ma loghez la yahoo are careva idee sa ma ajutati si pe mine
#ubuntu-ro 2011-02-19
<BGS> cine doreste poate intra si in chat-ul de la mine de pe site nu va costa decat un tab nou :) http://linuxquestions.info
<smith`> da
#ubuntu-ro 2011-02-20
<BGS> riddickbm: esti?
<laserbeam> salut... știți careva cum să mă folosesc de dexonline în gnome dictionary?
<riddickbm> BGS: sunt
<BGS> imi mai explici o data cum pot deveni op pe un canal aici?
<riddickbm> eu?!
<BGS> vreau sa inregistrez un canal mai bine zis
<BGS> pai da :-?
<johane> BGS, simplu
<riddickbm> ti-am mai explicat eu vreodata? :))
<johane> Scrii numele canalului si daca nu exista va fii creat
<BGS> nu stiu sigur asa imi amintesc ^^ daca te confund imi cer scuze
<BGS> da problema este ca eu vreau ca canalul respectiv scuzati cacofonia sa se stie ca e inregistrat ca mine
<BGS> nu cine intra primu sa aiba op de ex
<BGS> sa fiu numai eu
<johane> Pe urma daca vrei inregistrezi canalul la server ( trebuie sa ai numele inregistrat de asemenea) si asat e tot
<BGS> cam asta vreau ce ai zis tu :)
<BGS> dar nu prea stiu cum 
<johane> BGS, Citeste mai sus ca ti-am spus cum se face cu un canal nou
<BGS> da am facut cum ai zis tu
<BGS> dar nu stiu cum sa ii inregistrez numele
<johane> BGS, esti in secolul liminii, gasesti orice la o cautare de google si nu stii sa inregistyrezi un canal/
<johane> De ce nu google putin si o gasesti la prima cautare
<BGS> intradevar :) 
<BGS> nu sunt genu de persoana care intreaba toate prostiile
<BGS> dar acum chiar nu mia venit in minte
<BGS> treaba asta
<_Maverick_> stie cineva ce inseamna asta?
<_Maverick_> [18:46] -stross.freenode.net- *** Notice -- TS for #linuxQS changed from 1298220415 to 1298219638
<vadallat> helo
<ubuntu-visitor1> :P
#ubuntu-ro 2012-02-13
<ubuntu-visitor1> Este posibilă encriptarea completă a hdd cu Ubuntu 11.10 standard desktop cd la instalare?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-02-14
<rokyronnie> buna ziua
#ubuntu-ro 2012-02-15
<DoctorD> back in business :)
#ubuntu-ro 2012-02-16
<DoctorD> cum configurez ubuntu one
<DoctorD> sa pot folosi spatiul de 5gb ?
<DoctorD> si sa imi apara ca folder pe desktop
#ubuntu-ro 2012-02-17
<zoopp> salut
<ubuntu-visitor4> hi :)
#ubuntu-ro 2012-02-18
<calvarr> salut david
<calvarr> David?
<pr3t3xt> salut
<pr3t3xt> ii careva online
#ubuntu-ro 2012-02-19
<comunistu> salutare
<comunistu> tata lumea-i bine?
<comunistu> nui numeni p-aici?
<tilgath> salutare
<tilgath> am lmde XFCE si nu am login sound...unde sa ma uit sa gasesc asa ceva?
<tilgath> :-/
#ubuntu-ro 2013-02-11
<dadix> salut
<dadix> cred ca nu mai stiu sa recompilez
 * sbivol se ascunde de dadix
<dadix> dpkg-rebuilpackage -rfakeroot nume-dosar
<dadix> cu d - ul de rigoare pe care acum l-am mancat
<dadix> ce fac gresit?
<sbivol> dadix: ai pachetul build-essential instalat?
<dadix> am incercat si asa: dpkg-rebuildpackage -b -uc -us -us ...
<V3n3RiX> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot 
<V3n3RiX> n-am auzit vreodata de rebuildpackage
<dadix> am pus si cu -r
<dadix> si -rfakeroot
<V3n3RiX> deci dpkg-buildpackage nu dpkg-rebuildpackage
<dadix> este instalat si build-esentialul
<sbivol> V3n3RiX are dreptate, nu dpkg-rebuildpackage
<dadix> cu "build" am pus , aici am scris gresit
<dadix> m-am zapacit de tot
<V3n3RiX> ne dai si o eroare?
<dadix> nu mai pot de nervi
<V3n3RiX> ca tresa zica ce nu ii convine
<V3n3RiX> ai dh-make debhelper si devscripts instalate?
<dadix> vrea dupa dpkg -buildpackake optiuni
<dadix> si imi afiseaza lista
<V3n3RiX> dpkg-buildpackage tresa fie fara spatiu
<V3n3RiX> si nu e nevoie de optiuni
<dadix> este fara spatiu
<V3n3RiX> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot este de ajuns
<V3n3RiX> deci inca o data...ai dh-make debhelper si devscripts instalate?
<dadix> acum verificam
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<V3n3RiX> sal ovidiu-florin 
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: salut
<ovidiu-florin> salutare lume
<dadix>  nu erau instalate
<V3n3RiX> ;))
<dadix> acum le descrac
<ovidiu-florin> ce succese ati mai avut?
<dadix> descarc
<V3n3RiX> acum ar trebui sa mearga daca ai sursele ok
 * ovidiu-florin îl citează pe sbivol
<dadix> multumesc V3n3Rix
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: în sfîrșit s-a actualizat plasma-widget-networkmanagement în 13.04. cu traducere în română :)
<ovidiu-florin> uuu
<ovidiu-florin> super
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol:  e un portal undeva unde pot traduce și eu?
<sbivol> au sărit peste 0.9.0.6, direct la 0.9.0.7
<ovidiu-florin> eu am testat câteva ido-uri de 12.04.2 în weekend
<ovidiu-florin> iso*
<dadix> tot nu vrea
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: online, nu. svn -> Lokalize -> svn
<dadix> sal florin
<ovidiu-florin> salut dadix
<V3n3RiX> dadix 
 * ovidiu-florin nu știe la ce se referă sbivol
<V3n3RiX> unde se impotmoleste acum?
<dadix> tot acolo
<dadix> cred ca mai vrea ceva in afara de alea
<V3n3RiX> poate nu esti unde trebuie in 
<V3n3RiX> cum ai sursele?
<dadix> am dezarhivat un deb
<dadix> si acum vreau sa-l fac la loc
<dadix> dupa ce am modificat un fisier din el
<V3n3RiX> pai daca ai operat un deb nu ai nevoie de dpkg-buildpackage
<V3n3RiX> ;))
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: ai întrebat dacă poți traduce și tu pe vreun portal. poți traduce, dar nu pe un portal. trebuie să iei fișierele din depozitul Subversion al KDE (sau din interfața web http://l10n.kde.org/stats/gui/trunk-kde4/team/ro/ ) și să le traduci cu Lokalize
<ovidiu-florin> ahaaa
<V3n3RiX> dai dpkg -b 
<dadix> pai si cum sa il fac la loc?
<V3n3RiX> si ti-l face
<ovidiu-florin> speram la un pootle sau ceva de genul...
<dadix> sa-i vezi ce-i dau acum ...
<dadix> sa vezi
<V3n3RiX> dar ti-am zis, conteaza mult cum ai sursele
<V3n3RiX> si de unde dai comanda
<ovidiu-florin> dadix: nu e --buildpackage ?
<ovidiu-florin> cu dublu minus ?
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: interfețele web sînt potrivite pentru proiecte microscopice. în KDE e imposibil să fii productiv cu o interfață web
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: am înteles. în cazul ăsta sunt de acord
<dadix> V3n3RiX gata a mers
<dadix> multumesc
<dadix> l-am facut acum sa-l testez 
<V3n3RiX> e grele a?;))
<V3n3RiX> felicitari
<dadix> daca merge v-ati facut cu un accelerator de nota 10
<dadix> care era doar pt windows
<V3n3RiX> wine bundle?
<dadix> e totul impachetat nu mai trebuie nimic
<dadix> :)
<dadix> cam asa
<sbivol> dadix: la ce fel de accelerator te referi? de particule?
<dadix> :))
<ovidiu-florin> :))
<V3n3RiX> epic 
<V3n3RiX> :))
<ovidiu-florin> reboot, revin
<ovidiu-florin> m-a mâncat undeva să instalez driverul de nvidia experimental....
<ovidiu-florin> mi-a crăpat x-ul
<ovidiu-florin> l-am refăcut ușor cu delete la xorg.conf și dezinstalat driverul... dar a trebuit eu să îmi fac de lucru
<ovidiu-florin> reboot din nou
<ovidiu-florin> wow, 11 useri
<ovidiu-florin> și nimeni nu zice nimic
<V3n3RiX> ne bucuram de liniste
<dadix> cine vrea sa testeze?
<dadix> :)
<dadix> am 2 aplicatii
<dadix> un client de chat si un download accelerator
<ovidiu-florin> eu aș vrea. dar din păcate nu pot acum
<dadix> wine bundle amandoua
<dadix> inghesuiala , nu gluma
<dadix> la testat
<G4bi> da..
<G4bi> toti stam la rand..
<ovidiu-florin> ok, am umpic de timp pâna primesc răspuns pe #rpm. trimite încoace. dadix
<ovidiu-florin> trec pe pidgin?
<dadix> nu
<dadix> ca iti dau link la dropbox
<dadix> la contul meu
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<dadix> http://reg.imqq.com/
<dadix> prima data obtine un user de aici sub forma de un numar
<dadix> asta e clientul de chat
<ovidiu-florin> done
<ovidiu-florin> descarc?
<dadix> https://www.dropbox.com/s/l13ixdlq3a7nlwv/WineQQ2012-20121221-Longene.deb
<dadix> asta descarci si instalezi
<dadix> daca merge instalarea si nu se blocheaza sau alte chestii atunci mergem cu testatul mai departe
<dadix> vezi sa nu faci update
<ovidiu-florin> acum se descarcă
<dadix> ca sigur nu o sa mai functioneze
<ovidiu-florin> .deb (nu update-ul)
<dadix> ok
<dadix> vezi ca la inceput o sa iti apara in coltul din dreapta jos ceva cu bife deja puse la vreo 4 optiuni
<dadix> ala e update-ul la o noua versiune
<dadix> sa nu o faci ca nu o sa mai functioneze dupa aia 
<dadix> apesi pe "X-ul"  cunoscut si o inchizi
<ovidiu-florin> a apărut un mesaj în chineză
<ovidiu-florin> cred că e în loc de splash screen
<ovidiu-florin> erau doar detallii de aplicație
<dadix> o sa iti apara si aia
<dadix> cat de curand
<dadix> zi-mi ce numar ai
<ovidiu-florin> a apărut deja
<ovidiu-florin> 2589640304
<ovidiu-florin> care e login?
<ovidiu-florin> care e butonul de login?
<dadix> da-i accept
<dadix> eu sunt
<ovidiu-florin> dadix: ^^^
<dadix> ai dat accept ?
<ovidiu-florin> care e butonul de log in?
<ovidiu-florin> scrie în chineza peste tot
<dadix> pai clientul e chinezesc
<dadix> e cel din dreapta
<dadix> din colt
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<dadix> da-i ENTER
<dadix> ca stie el
<dadix> :)
<ovidiu-florin> mi-a apărut o eroare
<ovidiu-florin> nu merge
<dadix> iesi si intra iar
<dadix> ai team viewer ?
<dadix> parca asa se numea
<ovidiu-florin> am închis0o, am deschis-o iar, m-am logat și am altă eroare
<ovidiu-florin> acum am 2 butoane
<ovidiu-florin> mă întreabă ceva
<dadix> instaleaza team viewer
<dadix> si ma conectez la tine
<ovidiu-florin> nu am suficiente resurse să îi mai dau drumul și la ăla
<dadix> sa vedem cum merge si ala
<dadix> chiar sunt curios cum e pe linux
<dadix> ca eu foloseam numai varinata de windows
<ovidiu-florin> nu mă pot loga
<dadix> la ce?
<ovidiu-florin> pornește dar nu mă pot loga
<ovidiu-florin> în aplicatie
<dadix> ce QQ scrie ca ai?
<dadix> nu cumva QQ2013?
<dadix> chiar acolo in fereasta de login
<ovidiu-florin> nu
<ovidiu-florin> stai așa 
<ovidiu-florin> ce scriu în cele 2 câmpuri?
<dadix> in primul nr tau
<dadix> al doilea e parola
<dadix> apoi dai /enter
<ovidiu-florin> așa...
<ovidiu-florin> acum face ceva...
<ovidiu-florin> adică durează mai mult și nu dă eroare
<ovidiu-florin> :))
<dadix> bun asa
<ovidiu-florin> se chinuie să facă ceva...
<ovidiu-florin> și tot îmi dispare cursorul deasupra ferestrelor....
<dadix> instaleaza team viewer
<dadix> sa vad ce face 
<ovidiu-florin> sacadează
<dadix> sau sa vezi tu la mine
<ovidiu-florin> am înțeles ce trebuie să facă 
<dadix> cum este
<ovidiu-florin> doa r©a ma nevoie de mai multe resurse
<ovidiu-florin> seamană cu yahoo messenger
<ovidiu-florin> reclame peste tot
<ovidiu-florin> nu pot închide fereastra aia cu știri
<ovidiu-florin> s-a blocat cu totul
<dadix> offf
<dadix> dar nici nu vrei sa ma lasi sa vad
<dadix> ce ai tu acolo
<ovidiu-florin> sunt pe stația de lucru de la servici, am o grămadă pornite
<ovidiu-florin> am testat clientul tău în o mașină virtuală
<ovidiu-florin> nu am destule resurse să mai dau drumul la teamviewer
<dadix> aha
<dadix> la mine merge brici
<ovidiu-florin> mai încerc o dată imediat
<dadix> nu tu erori sau blocari
<dadix> nada
<dadix> :)
<dadix> daca ai masini virtuale incearca-l in ubuntu
<dadix> 12.04
<dadix> eu asta am
<ovidiu-florin> asta am făcut
<dadix> trebuie sa mearga perfect
<dadix> ca la mine
<ovidiu-florin> merg să mănânc
<ovidiu-florin> mai încerc când revin
<ovidiu-florin> ;)
<dadix> sa ai pofta
<ovidiu-florin> multumesc
<dadix> ovidiu-florin dezinstaleaza din centrul software tot ce tine de wine adica vreo 3 optiuni
<dadix> parca
<V3n3RiX> daca softul tau e wine bundle nu ar trebui sa afecteze wine-ul din sistem
<dadix> si apoi mergi pe site -ul winehq si descarca versiunea 1.5
<V3n3RiX> depinde acum cum ai facuut acel bundle
<dadix> apoi descarca si playonlynux ultima versiune
<dadix> corect V3
<dadix> dar o sa-i trebuiasca la accelerator
<dadix> nu sunt facute pachetele de mine
<dadix> eu doar le-am gasit si am incercat sa le modific 
<dadix> putin
<dadix> Ambele aplicatii : Im -ul si acceleratorul download functioneaza perfect pe Ubuntu 12.04 cu cele spuse mai sus
<ovidiu-florin> am revenit
<ovidiu-florin> dadix: trebuia să spui astea înainte
<dadix> revin in 30 minute. ma duc sa mananc
<dadix> gata
<dadix> ovidiu-florin mai facem testul acela?
<dadix> :)
<ovidiu-florin> bine
<ovidiu-florin> că m-am cam săturat de rpm....
<dadix> deci ai wine 1.5 ?
<ovidiu-florin> stai să trec pe VMWare player
<ovidiu-florin> că virtual box merge groaznic
<dadix> si playonlinux ultima versiune de pe siteul lor
<dadix> dezinstaleaza versiunile vechi
<dadix> din Centru Software 
<ovidiu-florin> dadix: am pregătit mașina virtuală, îl testez mâine. trebuie să plec. scuze :(
<ovidiu-florin> noapte bună tuturor
<dadix> si maine e o zi
<dadix> noapte buna
<dadix> :)
#ubuntu-ro 2013-02-12
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<sbivol> salut, ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> salut
<sbivol> ai reușit să testezi acceleratorul lui dadix?
<sbivol> :)
<ovidiu-florin> acceleratorul nu. am instalat clientul de chat
<ovidiu-florin> și am încercat să-l folosesc...
<ovidiu-florin> dar VirtualBox îmi omora si sistemul gazdă și sistemul guest
<ovidiu-florin> am trecut pe VMWare player și merge mai lejer
<ovidiu-florin> îl așteptam pe dadix să apară să mai încerc
<dadix> salut
<ovidiu-florin> salut dadix
<dadix> ce faci?
<ovidiu-florin> reboot la un CentOS
<ovidiu-florin> aparent nu mai termin cu RPM
<dadix> adica ce faci, ca nu inteleg?
<ovidiu-florin> cu DEB am terminat în jumătate de zi... cu RPM mă chinui deja de 2-3 zile
<dadix> faci pachete rpm?
<ovidiu-florin> da
<ovidiu-florin> la lucru
<ovidiu-florin> aplicația mea trebuie să meargă pe orice
<ovidiu-florin> în special windows și centOS
<dadix> aha
<dadix> da ce aplicatie ai facut?
<ovidiu-florin> un client și un server pentru testarea protocolului FIX
<dadix> fix ca nu stiu ce e
<dadix> :)
<dadix> asta pt ce mai e?
<ovidiu-florin> e un protocol care se folosește în finanțe pentru transmiterea mesajelor
<ovidiu-florin> în special la bursă
<dadix> aha
<dadix> xml-ul ce este?
<dadix> fisier numai?
<dadix> xml-ul ce protoc foloseste
<dadix> ?
<dadix> pe asta al tau merge un xml ?
<dadix> sau un IDOC ?
<ovidiu-florin> nu știu sigur ce folosește
<ovidiu-florin> xml e un concept
<ovidiu-florin> eu folosesc un motor de generare
<ovidiu-florin> eu doar am pus o interfață la toată treaba asta, folosind Qt
<dadix> eu ascult Imnul Romaniei pe o platforma de muzica chinezeasca
<dadix> :)
<ovidiu-florin> :)
<ovidiu-florin> Am reușiiiiiiiiiit
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: RPM-ul?
<dadix> sbivol testam IM -ul acela?
<sbivol> dadix: nu. iar sînt acasă :)
<FlowRiser> este cineva de aici la alt isp innafara de rds-ucs ?
<FlowRiser> am nevoie de putin ajutor O.o
<FlowRiser> Vreau sa vad cum merge un joc adevarat pe linux (nu am incercat niciodata) si nu ma lasa sa-mi fac account nici daca folosesc proxy-uri din alte tari
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: da
<sbivol> FlowRiser: eu. cu ce te pot ajuta?
<FlowRiser> mi-a cazut sistemul ... din nou
<FlowRiser> deci, cineva poate sa incerce sa faca un account pe heroesofnewerth.com ? :D puteti sa folositi guerilla email sa nu va dati emailul adevarat
 * sbivol trimite o macara să ridice sistemul lui FlowRiser
<FlowRiser> sbivol, haha, buna asta :D
<FlowRiser> sbivol, mie imi cade sistemul de la placa video, cateodata se blocheaza, asa face si pe windows
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: :))
<sbivol> FlowRiser: Account creation denied. You have either already reached the maximum number of accounts you may create or, if you are outside the NA/EU region, you may be using the wrong game client.
<sbivol> că-s în afara EU are dreptate :-) am încercat de pe Moldtelecom
<FlowRiser> ah stai, ca cica moldova este pe alt server O.o
<FlowRiser> sa incerc pe ala
<FlowRiser> le-am trimis si un email la support, poate il vad pana dimineata O.o
<FlowRiser> sbivol, stau cam prost cu rusa, "skaciat igr" inseamna descarca joc ?
<dadix> da
<sbivol> FlowRiser: da, dar cum ai ajuns la rusă? o_O
<FlowRiser> sbivol, se pare ca serverele din moldova sunt
<FlowRiser> in rusa
<FlowRiser> e pe garena.ru
<FlowRiser> Bine ca e mama profesoara de rusa si am mai prins ceva
<sbivol> FlowRiser: ce fel de servere garena în Moldova?
<FlowRiser> sbivol, nu stiu, dar site-ul este hon.garena.ru
<sbivol> nu văd legătura între .ru și Moldova :)
<ovidiu-florin> eu am plecat, iar stau peste program
<ovidiu-florin> noapte bună tuturor
<sbivol> noapte bună, ovidiu-florin
<FlowRiser> somn usor
<FlowRiser> sbivol, supportul de la jocul respectiv m-a contactat aproape imediat 
<FlowRiser> pare promitator
<sbivol> noapte bună
<FlowRiser> sbivol, somn usor
#ubuntu-ro 2013-02-13
<dadix> salut
<dadix> vreau sa fac u arhiva si imi apare acest mesaj:  An error occurred while adding files to the archive
<dadix> Permision denied
<dadix> am setat permisunile corect la nivel de root
<dadix> ciudat ca se intampla numai pentru un anumit folder
<dadix> (folder ce contine alte fisiere si subfoldere)
<dadix> daca vreau sa fac arhivarea la nivel de root pentru acelasi folder imi soune ca directorul nu exista
<dadix> imi spune
<dadix> O.0
<dadix> aveti ceva idei?
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> mă puteți ajuta careva cu git?
<ovidiu-florin> am rezolvat
<dadix> prima fotografie cu QQInternational pe Ubuntu 12.04 
<dadix> http://imgur.com/xkiebvR
<dadix> ruleaza in Wine
#ubuntu-ro 2013-02-14
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
#ubuntu-ro 2013-02-15
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<ovidiu-florin> folosește cineva Kmail cu POP3?
#ubuntu-ro 2013-02-16
<Mihaivl90> salut all
<Mihaivl90> cineva on?
#ubuntu-ro 2014-02-14
<Laur> Salutare
#ubuntu-ro 2014-02-16
<Anuska> hello
#ubuntu-ro 2015-02-13
<assirian> buna tuturor
<assirian> am un laptop ce nu-mi "vede" USB-ul...ce sa fac?
<assirian> l'am formatat in EXT4
#ubuntu-ro 2016-02-15
<Guest27322> sal
#ubuntu-ro 2016-02-16
<crismblog> Bună Neața
#ubuntu-ro 2016-02-18
<iulianpojar> se mai actualizeaza ubuntu.ro ? vad ca tot 15.04 sta pe prima pagina ...
#ubuntu-ro 2018-02-17
<Guest32980> sal sal
<diogenes_> sal
#ubuntu-ro 2020-02-13
<b247_eu> salut, ma poate ajuta cineva cu ipsec si network-manager?
<b247_eu> o intrebare simpla
